# heater vents on digital model 88'



## 88' 300zx (Jul 9, 2003)

hey i've had an 88 300zx for about a year now and its the digital instrument cluster version and last winter i froze my "nuggets" off because i couldent figure out how to change the vents via floor, dash, upper dash. any help, please!


----------

